# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  State Representative

## jon4liberty

I have the Speaker of the house's blessing and the majority fund behind me. Should I run?

----------


## Warlord

YES... This is how a career in politics starts. You need to run for local office and prove yourself to the people.  Then you can move up the chain so to speak to Congress or the Senate especially as you improve your name recognition and gain a following. If you look at the senators and congressmen they have all been state rep's/mayors or whatever.

Nancy Mace is a state rep now she is running for Congress and leading her race.  Massie was a county executive for 2 years before moving up and running for Congress. Amash also a state rep.  We have had tremendous success with this strategy and I wish we would do more. 

This is the way to start.

----------


## jon4liberty

Thanks man. Have helped a few campaigns on the local level. Just guys who put in the time and knocked doors non stop and they made it happen with the odds against them

----------


## Warlord

> Thanks man. Have helped a few campaigns on the local level. Just guys who put in the time and knocked doors non stop and they made it happen with the odds against them


AMASH was also a state rep in MI.  If you can make it as a state rep  you can end up running for higher offices.

----------


## jon4liberty

It's a huge suburb. Held by a dem incumbent. He's been the pharmacist in town for 30 plus years. No one ran in 2018 against him.  I just feel someone should atleast challenge him especially going into a presidential year

----------


## Warlord

> It's a huge suburb. Held by a dem incumbent. He's been the pharmacist in town for 30 plus years. No one ran in 2018 against him.  I just feel someone should atleast challenge him especially going into a presidential year



It's tough to beat an incumbent, especially one of 30 years!

We do better in an open seat.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I have the Speaker of the house's blessing and the majority fund behind me. Should I run?


Aside from personal considerations the answer is absolutely YES.

----------


## jon4liberty

> Aside from personal considerations the answer is absolutely YES.


Are there people on here that can help? Maybe in websites or social media?

I'm tired of sitting back and seeing conservatism/libertarianism and my country completely destroyed by both parties

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Are there people on here that can help? Maybe in websites or social media?
> 
> I'm tired of sitting back and seeing conservatism/libertarianism and my country completely destroyed by both parties


I don't know, I can spread the word of your run on Free Republic and some other places I go but we don't seem to get much activism around here anymore.

Keep us updated and hopefully you'll get some help.

----------


## jon4liberty

Do you guys have any palm card ideas?

----------


## Swordsmyth

I'll let you know if I think of anything.

What are your opponent's weaknesses?

Studies have shown that contrast works better than pure promotion or attack.

----------


## Stratovarious

> It's a huge suburb. Held by a dem incumbent. He's been the pharmacist in town for 30 plus years. No one ran in 2018 against him.  I just feel someone should atleast challenge him especially going into a presidential year


That's pretty wild that no one would run against him, is there a conservative base in the 
community?

You'd likely need to be a Republican to get any attention at all, stand on a platform of Lowering Taxes, 
eliminating Primary Residence Rent/tax to the govt, importance of the 1st and second amendments....
drum up some really hard hitting memes, not just 
stuff like more jobs , equal rights bs........
:shrugs:

----------


## Stratovarious

Of course you should give it a shot, so long as it doesn't put you and yours out on 
the streets financially....

----------


## jon4liberty

Yeah he is catholic and prolife but a dem through and through. A Republican held the seat until 2012. Our state senator is a Republican very conservative/libertarian

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Yeah he is catholic and prolife but a dem through and through. A Republican held the seat until 2012. Our state senator is a Republican very conservative/libertarian


School choice/local control of schools.
Voter ID
Reduced regulation

Are all possible issues

----------


## jon4liberty

Got my signatures yesterday! Signed up on facebook and mailchimp. Filing is Feb 24- march 13th I believe. I just need to fill out an affidavit and the GOP will send it in for me!

----------


## jon4liberty

Anybody know how to do facebook or websites?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Anybody know how to do facebook or websites?


 @ATruepatriot can make websites.

I'll try to get him to come talk to you.

----------


## jon4liberty

Thanks man! I appreciate all the help I can get

----------


## jon4liberty

https://secure.winred.com/jon-coen/donate

----------


## jon4liberty

I won my primary

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I won my primary


Congrats!

----------


## cjm

> I won my primary


Congrats!

----------


## trey4sports

Just looked at the results, congrats! Looks like there was about 2x as many votes in the dem primary than the gop primary. Is this seat winnable?

----------


## jon4liberty

A lot of independents. A lot of people have moved in and out of the district. The seat was held by a republican until 2013. A lot of people think my opponent is a "republican". He is a moderate Democrat but usually goes along party line

----------


## trey4sports

> A lot of independents. A lot of people have moved in and out of the district. The seat was held by a republican until 2013. A lot of people think my opponent is a "republican". He is a moderate Democrat but usually goes along party line



Well good luck to you and thank you for investing your time and energy into running this race!

----------


## jon4liberty

https://secure.anedot.com/joncoenforiahouse/donate

----------


## jon4liberty

Bump

Now that Brakey is done, let's get local candidates elected to the state houses.

----------


## trey4sports

> Bump
> 
> Now that Brakey is done, let's get local candidates elected to the state houses.


I think I remember you saying you had contacted young Americans for liberty at some point and they wouldn't make a commitment for some reason or another..... Well I would reach out again since you won the primary because they utilize "operation win at the door" which is basically a grassroots student team that knocks doors and phonecalls on your behalf and they have a solid record of winning state legislative seats.

----------


## jon4liberty

That would mean a lot. Operation win at the door I have applauded since they first started it.

----------


## jon4liberty

> https://secure.anedot.com/joncoenforiahouse/donate


I really could use everyone's help! Any amount would really go a long way

----------


## trey4sports

Not a lot, but hopefully it helps. 

A * Jon Coen
$10.00
nathan 

Lawrenceville GA 30043

07/24/2020 09:19PM
ID: dfb6a8e5fed7b5724XXXX

----------


## trey4sports

Bump - Everyone please consider donating.

----------


## jon4liberty

Nathan you have no idea how much this means to me!!! I've been out knocking doors almost every night.  Couples mailers going out right when absentee ballots will be mailed to voters. I am taking a couple weeks off work to knock even more!!

----------


## trey4sports

> Nathan you have no idea how much this means to me!!! I've been out knocking doors almost every night.  Couples mailers going out right when absentee ballots will be mailed to voters. I am taking a couple weeks off work to knock even more!!


Keep up the good work!

----------

